# Gros problème de débit, pages blanches avec Safari



## Jean_Bombeur (22 Août 2010)

Bonjour 

j'ai un souci depuis quelques jours.
Mon surf internet est devenu hyper lent, en fait sur les connexions aux différents sites je vous explique:

sous FF, quand j'ouvre une page (admettons une recherche google), j'ai le message "recherche de l'hôte google.."  puis "en attente de ...."  etc etc sur toutes les pages, je vous dis pas sur les pages où y'a des dl depuis plusieurs adresses de sites (souvent les régies pub ou les adclicks...) le temps que ça met à charger. Une fois que c'est fait, le surf peut aller assez vite, sauf quand il recherche de nouveau.

pourtant le test de ma connexion à http://www.echosdunet.net/test-connexion/ me donne toujours une bonne note (95) avec 15000ko en DL et 800 en UL

de même, quand je télécharge un fichier, une fois qu'il est "accroché", le débit est normal. 
idem pour les mails

Mais pour le surf, c'est vraiment retour au RTC...

mais ce n'est pas tout, pour Safari c'est pire: il arrive même pas à me charger les pages. La barre de chargement reste coincée à la moitiée et la page reste blanche, les top sites aussi. En gros, safari est inutilisable puisqu'il est incapable de m'ouvrir une page.


Alors avant de me retourner vers mon FAI (SFR) je me suis dit, vu que le débit avait l'air théoriquement bon et qu'il l'était quand même (ex: pas de problème de jeu en réseau une fois connecté); que c'était peut-être ma machine qui avait un problème de config? voire une saloperie qui ralenti en filtrant les envois de paquets? un truc Hadopi je sais pas je deviens parano.

voici ma config:

imac24' early 2008 3,06ghz 4Go ram
Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X 10.5; fr; rv:1.9.0.7) Gecko/2009021906 Firefox/3.0.7
Safari Version 5.0.1 (5533.17.8)
j'ai bien vérifié que ma connexion se fait en ethernet sur la box (airport est désactivé)
sur la box, tout est vert.

little snitch me remonte des trafics de
cupsd (avec un ip)
mDNSReponder neufbox, ns1.club-internet.fr, ns2.club-internet.fr
vmnet-natd
eyconnect neufbox


si certains d'entre vous ont une idée de ce que ça pourrait être...
je suis tout ouïe


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Août 2010)

Et si tu réinitialiser Safari: Barre de menu>Safari>Réinitialiser Safari


----------



## Jean_Bombeur (22 Août 2010)

alors je l'ai fait mais ça ne change rien, par contre j'ai réglé une partie du problème ainsi:

j'ai connecté mon powermac et là aucun souci de connexion, tout est super rapide.
j'ai donc repris ses paramètres réseau pour modifier ainsi ceux de l'imac (adresses DNS et domaines de recherche ne correspondaient pas)
j'ai redémarré et depuis , FF fonctionne très bien et les accès sont de nouveau rapides.

*par contre*, Safari 5.01 est toujours incapable de m'ouvrir la moindre page, barre bleue bloquée à 50%, page blanche. Sur le PM, pas de problème avec Safari, mais c'est la version 4.05, pas la 5.01 :hein:


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Août 2010)

mets les préférenecs de safari à la poubelle pour voir ( sans la vider) le fichier  "com.apple.Safari.plist" situé dans user/bibliotheque/preferences  ( ferme safari avant de faire ça) puis tu relances safari...


----------



## Jean_Bombeur (22 Août 2010)

effectué,

toujours le même problème.
notez que Safari n'envoie aucun paquet sur le réseau d'après mon network monitor.
la page reste blanche, la barre bleue à 25% et je peux cliquer sur l'arrêt puis le rafraîchissement ça ne change rien.
bizarre.


----------



## bobia42 (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
je suis nouvelle sur le forum car j'ai exactement le même problème depuis environ 1 semaine 1/2 à 2 semaines. Safari rame et n'arrive pas à charger les pages ou au bout de 30 secondes. De temps en temps, ça remarche mais ça ne dure pas. Par contre, pas de problème de réseau car jeu en réseau fonctionne très bien ainsi que Mail. J'ai essayé de réinitialiser mais ça ne change rien. Je pense à un virus sinon ?? Je n'ai pas fait attention mais il me semble que ce problème commencé presque en même temps qu'une MAJ SAFARI, c'est peut être lié.
Avez-vous résolu votre problème ?


Merci de votre aide


----------

